# Injector cleaning question



## jer28 (Jan 20, 2003)

Well while I have my head pulled off I noticed that one injector looks like it is not really working all that well (the intake tube is very clean as opposed to the other 3). I did not notice a big loss of power, but there does appear to be a problem. My question is how do I clean them once I have them off the rail? I think I need to get them to open somehow so I can get the nozzles clean. I already tried fuel system cleaner when the car was running and obviously that is a waste of money. Does anyone have any tips?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

yeah, don't do it yourself. if you can, send them off to rc engineering or someone who professionally does it.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

or just buy a new set....I don't imagine ga16 injectors are that expensive.


----------



## tukn13s (Dec 18, 2003)

re-built injectors cost anywhere between 80- 140 EACH! thats damn expensive if you ask me.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

i got 8 of them... you want them?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

tukn13s said:


> re-built injectors cost anywhere between 80- 140 EACH! thats damn expensive if you ask me.


ripoff. you can buy a set of MSD 50# injectors for like 250.


----------



## jer28 (Jan 20, 2003)

Thanks for the replies guys. I just have a tough time paying 24 dollars for each injector being cleaned. I'll probally end up breaking something in the process of removal\cleaning so yeah james I may need to get ahold of you.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

just a forwarning... my injectors are used too!


----------



## 95 SentraB13 (Jun 14, 2002)

How does $11 each sound for a complete flow test and ultrasonic cleaning from Cruzinperformance.com, a site I bookmarked about two years ago. You'll have to pay shipping to and from the company as well. I'd love to have this done soon for a performance/effiency aspect and to potentially eliminate my erratic idle.


----------



## jer28 (Jan 20, 2003)

Great, thats a much better deal (2 for the priceof 1!). Thank you very much for the link.


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

what about an EFI service for those with the injectors still on the rails. i did one to a customer's 330i, and felt quite a difference, and now i'd like to do the same service to my own car, but curious if anyone has done this before.


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

didn't have the time and the chemicals to do an EFI service yet, but was able to do a De-carbon service, other than throwing the MIL with multi-cylinder misfire faults, the car runs a bit better, and the smoke show was a lot, my shop foreman thought i was doing burnouts in the parking lot, but i'll see if i can get the stuff for the EFI service.


----------

